# Vaccination / worming time line



## orcatdog (Oct 20, 2009)

Just curious if anyone has created a easy to follow "recommended" timeline for vaccinations / worming and what products and dosages do they commonly use. Especially from birth to a year old and then annually. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## mevans (Mar 19, 2010)

Check out Fias Co Farm.com on the web. We use their program for our babies and have never had a weak one. They list the vaccination and worming schedule using their herbal formula and traditional methods. The very first thing for the babies is the probios at 4 days to help their rumen. The timeline is very detailed and thorough.


----------

